# Sweet Jenny



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh my gosh, I'm sooooo very sorry! I know your heart must be breaking. I am anxious to hear more of Jenny's story when you are ready to share it with us. 

Please know that many of us have experienced the bitter tears that come from losing a golden friend. We understand what you are experiencing.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

Very sorry to hear.


----------



## reddoglady (Feb 20, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. We lost our Maggie 13 1/2 while we were on vacation on November 30 2005 and just 1 1/2 weeks ago on February 8 we had to put our Jenne 15 3/4 year old to sleep due to cancer. We miss them both dearly. My thoughts are with you and my heart goes out to you. I know your pain only to well.


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Really sorry for your loss, FranH. We just went through it in December with our Abbey, so I know how heavy your heart is right now.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Our condolences to you, FranH. And to Reddoglady and Goldencrazy. We're here for you.

-Jeffrey


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

FranH, We are deeply saddened to hear of the loss of Jenny.Our condolances to you and your family.
It's never easy to lose a family member no matter how old. We know she had a life filled with love and care and that she loved you as much as you loved her.
You must remember that now she is in a better place,young again, waiting for the time that you will be together again at the Rainbow Bridge.
This you must believe,
Shane & Lee

reddoglady, Our condolances on your losses. To lose two in such a short time can be over whelming.Remember,on the other side they have no more illnesses.They are young and waiting for you to join them someday.
This you must believe,
Shane & Lee


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear that, FranH......


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I can tell you were a wonderful Mom to Jenny-she was lucky to have you!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

So sorry for your loss! That's really hard


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. She was a very sweet girl and we all miss her so much. Holly is very confused and sad. She wakes up every morning and runs around the house looking for her. Jenny gave us 14 1/2 great years and we will never forget her. I'm posting a photo of her as a puppy.......seems like yesterday


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Such a cute picture....


----------



## ron (Sep 16, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss! I don't know if words can express the grief we feel when we lose one of our beloved Golden's. Get another one! Not to replace, but to help your heart grow BIGGER
I will say a prayer for you and your loved ones


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Be thankful for those pictures!!! When we got Reyna, we weren't big camera people. When we lost her suddenly last year, we could only come up with a handful of pictures to remember her by. I'm making up for it with Brandy. Jenna, unfortunately, runs out of the room when she sees a camera.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Brandy's Mom is so right-you can never have too many pictures of our pets-the same thing with us-years ago I was not into taking pictures and now I have tons of them. Unfortunately, our first dog, Dobie, (he was born the day we were married!) only has about 5 or 6 pictures. I love Jenny's puppy picture-she was adorable.


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow, I can't imagine what you and your family are going through right now. We had a cat that passed when he was 17. It was like losing a brother. (He was older than I was). One of the hardest things I ever had to go through.


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

Fran,

I'm so sorry. It's so hard to loose such a dear friend. Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers!

Dan


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

:bawling: :bawling:

{{{Fran}}}

I'm soooo sorry. Unfortunately I've been there as well. My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this. No matter how long we have them, we are never really ready for the loss. My heart breaks when I read of the loss of an older dog. It breaks when I read of a puppy with a heart condition that will probably never see it's first birthday. Even tho we know our hearts will break at some point, we just can't be without a beloved dog near us.


----------



## onslowsmum (Feb 23, 2006)

very very sorry to hear about your loss of your beloved Jenny. She will peacefully be waiting for you at Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Awwww, she sure was a cute little thing. I'm sorry you had to say good bye Fran, it sure isn't easy that I know. 

{{{{Big Golden Hugs}}}} comin' at ya!


----------



## Mara (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry for the loss of your pupper. March 11 we has to PTS our Boston Terrier he had cancer. It really crept up fast he was breathing so hard took to the vets already a big mast. Waited a few days and decided to put him down he was just breathing to hard and would not lay down and his legs were trebling. He still would still and chase the cat but just could not breathe after wards. So your post r4ally brought the tears to my eyes. Again sorry for your loss but you'll be meet by them at the Rainbow Bridge. That is the first place I will be going.


----------

